# Omega Seamaster 300



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

My all time favorite watch. Only thing better would if it were issued.


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

One more pic


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

How about one of the back


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The Seamaster 300 is my all time favourite divers watch - Omega definitely got it right with this one. I used to own a reasonable looking hommage (made by a company called AM!) which used a miyota automatic movement. Like a fool I sold it and regret it now, the watch is now discontinued and I've never seen another for sale anywhere







. I'm beginning to seriously consider buying the SM300 as made by Eddie Vader (as in "the dark side") - though I'm not sure it's actually available yet.


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

I have the current SMP black face/sword hand auto. I undersatand this is the 5th generation SMP and was to replace the James bond model (althought the JB is selling so well they deciced to keep it as well)

My understanding was my watch was designed as a recreation of the classic 300 so the looks are similar ?


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> The Seamaster 300 is my all time favourite divers watch - Omega definitely got it right with this one. I used to own a reasonable looking hommage (made by a company called AM!) which used a miyota automatic movement. Like a fool I sold it and regret it now, the watch is now discontinued and I've never seen another for sale anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try eBay...

The Precista SM300 is available (at least they are taking orders, as of yesterday..)

and caseback for Griff


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That watch can do no wrong!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The SM300 is a much better looking watch then the SMP IMVVVVVHO











Duarte said:


> ←
> ​


I also feel that whilest a certain new `hommage` is very nice it is let down by the case sides which when compared to the elegance of the SM300 appear a bit thick and slab like again IMVVVVHO














( actually also the oppinion of a mate who has 2 SMP`s











Duarte said:


> ←
> ​


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree with that.

The SMP is slim and comfortable, but I can't say I was a fan of the helium escape valve crown, so I sold mine.

I thought I would never sell it at one time..................just shows you how you can change your mind!

I can honestly say I don't miss it and I am not sorry I sold it


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I also feel that whilest a certain new `hommage` is very nice it is let down by the case sides which when compared to the elegance of the SM300 appear a bit thick and slab like again IMVVVVHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As the case was made using an original SM300 as a template, I cannot see how you have arrived at that conclusion









The addition 3mm depth is in the case back!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

As the case was made using an original SM300 as a template, I cannot see how you have arrived at that conclusion









The addition 3mm depth is in the case back!



←
​


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Ummm.

I must confess to being a bit puzzled there too. I've just taken some time to compare both watches from the photos available, and can't see any real difference in case profiles.


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

> As the case was made using an original SM300 as a template


Isnt this what the Chinese do when they make their 'watches'?


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Simon said:


> > As the case was made using an original SM300 as a template
> 
> 
> Isnt this what the Chinese do when they make their 'watches'?
> ...


This isn't really the place to discuss this watch, but as you've started...........

Eddie asked Omega if they had plans/intended to re-issue this watch. the answer was NO.

Therefore he is not copying a current model, he's not putting Omega on the dial and he's improved the spec.

That is not what the Chinese do









both Roy and Eddie supply/make good timepieces at incredibly reasonable prices, with no attempt to rip anyone off, so stop knocking either or both of them


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

sorry double post


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

chrisb said:


> Simon said:
> 
> 
> > > As the case was made using an original SM300 as a template
> ...


I agree Chris, this is not the place to discuss this watch. There is a forum dedicated to PRS watches that contains a wealth of information about them.

I don't want to see this forum embrioled in heated discussions about other peoples products as has happened on other forums.

We don't need it, even if other's do.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chrisb said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I also feel that whilest a certain new `hommage` is very nice it is let down by the case sides which when compared to the elegance of the SM300 appear a bitÂ thick and slab like again IMVVVVHO
> ...


I was comparing this photo with the 6th one down (a side view) of the PRS14 on Eddie`s site and it gives an appearance of being more slab sided then the SM300










Photo by Duarte

However on going back and taking a closer look at the 7th photo I see I was wrong sorry
















Sorry Stan for continuing this but I realised I`d made a mistake and felt I should admit to it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No problem Mac, photographs can mislead as anyone who has bought on eBay can attest to.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyway I much prefer this beauty


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyway I much prefer this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bit nice that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> It's a bit nice that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Too right and its less expensive


----------

